# Does anyone have pictures of a push pole VHF extender set up?



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Basic antenna w/ lots of wire and a couple of hose clamps


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Duct tape will work in a pinch.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Ill let you guys know what I come up with. Thinking about something a bit slick. well see.


----------



## Salt of the Water (Feb 26, 2018)

I have an 8ft antenna that I tuck in a rod tube while on the flats and install while I'm offshore. I used a female to female adapter on my console so you don't have to fish any wires out to hook it up. Just screw the VHF antenna on the mount and plug it in.

In a real bind I can skip the mounting bracket and just plug it into the radio to make a quick distress transmission.

Here's the female - female adapter I used.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N1XJ331/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

You can see the plug (capped) just below the antenna mount.




  








16 Console




__
Salt of the Water


__
Mar 2, 2018


----------

